# Preservative to use in MP?



## sunflwrgrl7 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm looking for a preservative I can use in MP.  Any suggestions?  There's a whole list of preservatives on WSP, but I can't decide which one might be the best choice or if there's something out there that's a better choice...

The reason I'm looking for a preservative is I found a MP recipe that called for benzoin powder as a preservative, but I know that benzoin is a sensitizer, so I don't want to use it, of course.  But I'll still need a preservative to complete the recipe...

Here's the link to the list of preservatives that WSP offers, unless somebody has a suggestion of something else that works well in MP:
http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St ... servatives


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 29, 2008)

What are you putting in the M&P that would require it to need a preservative? I have never heard of adding a preserve to M&P.


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 1, 2008)

You don't need to add preservatives in mp because you cannot add anything fresh. Adding preservatives to anything ensures that the finished product will not have mold. You can only add fresh or dried foods to cp. I've only seen benzoin as a preservative in rebatching recipes. I have tried out one recipe and it didn't work nor did it last very long. What are you adding to your mp recipe?


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 3, 2008)

okkayyyy, there was a thread back in July '07 entitled "Food in soap" that talks exactly about adding stuff that needs preservatives in MP, it mentioned GSE, and I was trying to find other options.

But I guess you're telling me there ARE no options, it can't and shouldn't be done.  Nevermind then...


----------



## Bret (Mar 3, 2008)

People say you can't add things to MP and I do it all the time. I haven't tried "food", but I know there are people who have successfully. 

I thought GSE wasn't a proper preservative though? I don't know much about preservatives, so I could easily be wrong.

eta: here is the post in question
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... .php?t=770


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, Bret, I appreciate your post.  I'm not real sure about GSE either, which is why I'm looking for a "proper" preservative, but there's not much info out there.


----------

